# Lost/Found pigeon banded SRHA



## mettybeth (Jun 21, 2009)

We are in south-central Michigan about 60 miles north of the Ohio border and 70 miles west of Detroit. We are caring for a young bird banded SRHA 08 5480 - many emails later, we have concluded that the band indicates the Show Racing Homer Association, but have been unable to raise any contact with them through their (rarely updated) webpage. Can anyone help us reunite this bird with its owner? And does anyone advise against simply releasing the bird after a few days rest and care? Thanks, Beth/Pat, Munith MI 49259


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello and thank you for helping this lost homing pigeon.

Where is the central location of the racing club? I'm wondering if it is still in existance.  Do they have an e-mail address or any phone numbers listed?

If the bird is not far from home, and it is flying well-and not injured, eating and drinking and pooping well, you could release it in a few days. Check the keel bone and if it is not sharp and that it isn't noticeable, that would indicate it would need time to get the weight back on, depends on how long the bird has been lost.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

mettybeth said:


> We are in south-central Michigan about 60 miles north of the Ohio border and 70 miles west of Detroit. We are caring for a young bird banded SRHA 08 5480 - many emails later, we have concluded that the band indicates the Show Racing Homer Association, but have been unable to raise any contact with them through their (rarely updated) webpage. Can anyone help us reunite this bird with its owner? And does anyone advise against simply releasing the bird after a few days rest and care? Thanks, Beth/Pat, Munith MI 49259


Beth/Pat.....is this the web site you found?
http://showracinghomers.com/
Would it be possible to post a picture of the bird? If it truly is a SHOW homer, it should not be released. These type birds are not "true" homers in the sense of the word that it's normally used. They aren't meant to fly/race.....they are meant to show.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*I found a breeder by the name of CLIFF HASTINGS it looks like he had the 08 5400-5499 bands. His e-mail is [email protected] One other thing these Show Racing Homers are still flown as they do have flown class it the shows. People tend to get the Show Racing Homer mix up with the American Show Racer that is the one that is no longer raced*GEORGE


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

george simon said:


> *I found a breeder by the name of CLIFF HASTINGS it looks like he had the 08 5400-5499 bands. His e-mail is [email protected] One other thing these Show Racing Homers are still flown as they do have flown class it the shows. People tend to get the Show Racing Homer mix up with the American Show Racer that is the one that is no longer raced*GEORGE


George, I'm certainly not disputing what you said, but the birds on the web site that I posted a link to sure don't look like any racer I've ever seen in a basket on shipping night. 
IMO, if the bird isn't banded with an AU or IF band, then it's better to be safe than sorry with this bird until it's known for sure why it has wound up a lost bird.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*HI RENEE, These birds are larger then our racers but they are raced in short races so as to qualify for the flown class. Back when they and the American Show Racer were called Show Pen Racing Homer they were raced the group known today as the AMERICAN SHOW RACER broke away from the group because they wanted a show type that need not be raced. While the other group felt that they wanted a bird that could still come home form a hundred miles or so. It is a long story about the show type racing bird and it is a shame that most do not know about it. I realy should write up something on the subject. Back in the early days of racing here in the USA many men showed their birds in the off season that was before the ONE LOFT RACES which take up the off season* GEORGE


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*Srha*

This bird is banded 08, I was wondering if you could tell what it is. Beth could not keep the bird so I offered to give the bird a home and we meet saterday morning. Other then some light green poo from the stress the bird seems to be fine.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Well, it certainly isn't a show racer/homer of any kind...........this is what happens when people put old bands or different breed bands on their birds, just for the sake of having a band on it's leg. 
It looks like a flying flight to me, but I don't know.


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*roller*

My best bet would be some type of rollor dove cross, I am not sure why but she looks like more dove in the neck and face then anything. I really need help on this one. You are right, deffinetly Not a homer


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*This bird looks very much like a Birmingham Roller.If you have the ENCYCLOPEDIA of PIGEON BREEDS, look at the bird on page 568 looks a lot like the one posted here,* GEORGE


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*rollor*

Yes George I agree but the neck and head structure is so slender it does not fit the bird, I will try and get a better pic. I did come up with the rollor part and ruled homer out all together but I am still scratching my head. I wish the real owner would stand up and let us know for sure. I placed a roller in for compare.


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*I give up*

I can't find any pictures that are a good match so I guess she will just stay in a cage and look pretty, I will be afraid to let it out of the loft because I am not sure what she will do. The last thing I want is to be left wondering what happenened to her. >Kevin


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I would go with Birm roller, perhaps a hen, so she would have more delicate features....very unlikley a dove hybrid, that is really rare. I would not rule out portuguese tumbler as well.
http://www.purebredpigeon.com/Cover2lg.jpg


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*portuguese*

Well that was a thought to but it is not a match either.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I know what your saying ,but I have some figuritas that would'nt "match" the standard or pics, but they are figs, just not real good ones according to the standard...but they are all preciouse no matter what they are!


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*precious*



spirit wings said:


> I know what your saying ,but I have some figuritas that would'nt "match" the standard or pics, but they are figs, just not real good ones according to the standard...but they are all preciouse no matter what they are!


Yes they are, all of them no matter the breed, I just feel so at ease when I am in the loft. I still can't get an answer on just what she is but I do know that she has a home. I noticed one other strange thing about her and it is her little coo, it is more like a little grunting noise unlike any of my other birds. I'll just keep hoping the real owner will just sneak in and tell us, I do plan on keeping her so he would not have to worry about that unless of coarse he does want her back but that would hurt at this point. >Kevin


----------

